# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Campaign Annouces "Christmas Vacation with Ron Paul"

## IndianaPolitico

https://youthforpaul.wufoo.com/forms...with-ron-paul/

IndianaPolitico,

A little less than two months from now, voters in Iowa and New Hampshire will kick off primary season, largely determining the Republican nominee for President in 2012.

After the polls close, you and I will be celebrating Ron Pauls dominant performances in the first two electoral contests...or we will be asking ourselves if we could have done more.

When I wake up the next morning, I will be able to say I knocked on as many doors, made as many phone calls, and connected with as many voters as possible. Will you be able to say the same?

Now is your chance to make a difference and join the campaign on the front lines.

Youth for Ron Paul (YFP) has organized "Christmas Vacation with Ron Paul," a two-part get-out-the-vote (GOTV) effort to mobilize nearly 500 activists into Iowa and New Hampshire.

Apply today to fight in these pivotal states!




If you want to elect Ron Paul, you can attend oneor bothChristmas Vacation with Ron Paul events:

"Christmas with Ron Paul in Iowa" (Dec. 27, 2011 to Jan. 4, 2012) 
"New Year's with Ron Paul in New Hampshire" (Jan. 2, 2012 to Jan. 11, 2012) 

Your efforts could determine the outcome of the Iowa caucuses and New Hampshire primary. In close elections, the campaign with the best on-the-ground effort and organization will succeed.

Join hundreds of other Ron Paul supporters from all over the nation to knock on doors, phone supporters, and turn out voters on Election Day.

No other campaign can match this effort because no other candidate inspires such a strong, passionate youth following. Now, you and I must travel to Iowa and New Hampshire to reclaim the direction of our country.

Apply today to spend your Christmas Vacation with Ron Paul.

Once in the state, the campaign will provide your meals, lodging, and transportation. You are only responsible for your travel to and from Iowa or New Hampshire.

It's now up to you and me to reach out directly to voters to ensure victory.

If you're unable to attend, you can still get involved. For only $45.10, you can cover the costs to house, feed, and transport one young activist for a day.



Your contribution today will support this cost-effective program and truly make a difference.

After you apply, I hope you will invite all of your friends, YFP chapter members, and pro-liberty contacts to spend Christmas Vacation with Ron Paul.

See you in Iowa and New Hampshire!

For liberty,


Edward King
National Youth Director
Ron Paul 2012

P.S.Spend your "Christmas Vacation with Ron Paul." Apply today for one of two get-out-the-vote efforts in Iowa and New Hampshire.

Join almost 500 other activists to knock on doors, phone supporters, and turn out voters on Election Day. Your participation could mean the difference between winning and losing.

And even if you can't attend, I hope you will directly participate by sponsoring an activist for one day with a contribution of $45.10 or more.

----------


## freeforall

i'm due to have a baby about that time so i'm out - unless Dr Paul is willing to deliver!

----------


## bluesc

Can we sticky this or keep it bumped for volunteers and donations? Good to see them organizing.

----------


## harikaried

"After the polls close, you and I will be celebrating Ron Paul’s dominant performances in the first two electoral contests...or *we will be asking ourselves if we could have done more.*"




> "Christmas with Ron Paul in Iowa" (Dec. 27, 2011 to Jan. 4, 2012) 
> "New Year's with Ron Paul in New Hampshire" (Jan. 2, 2012 to Jan. 11, 2012)


I might make it out for both if my wife's schedule works out.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> i'm due to have a baby about that time so i'm out - unless Dr Paul is willing to deliver!


How weird would it be to be if someone asked, "who delivered your baby?"

And you'd be able to respond, "The President of the United States."

----------


## Matthew5

I'd love to help, what a great opportunity! Hmm, maybe I could that could be my Christmas gift (travel expenses)!

----------


## Rocco

Just sent in my application! Taking Amtrack all the way down from New York to Iowa, and then (hopefully) flying back up to NYC and taking a bus to New Hampshire! I'm so excited I can barely contain myself!

----------


## bluesc

> Just sent in my application! Taking Amtrack all the way down from New York to Iowa, and then (hopefully) flying back up to NYC and taking a bus to New Hampshire! I'm so excited I can barely contain myself!


Awesome! +rep for enthusiasm!

----------


## harikaried

> Just sent in my application! Taking Amtrack all the way down from New York to Iowa, and then (hopefully) flying back up to NYC and taking a bus to New Hampshire!


Just reminding that the Iowa event goes until the 4th while the New Hampshire one starts on the 2nd. Are you skipping the tail end of Iowa or starting at new Hampshire later?

----------


## Rocco

Ideally, i'd leave on the morning of the 4th after the caucus results are revealed...I hope this is ok with the campaign! Perhaps i'll shoot Mr King an Email and ask! 





> Just reminding that the Iowa event goes until the 4th while the New Hampshire one starts on the 2nd. Are you skipping the tail end of Iowa or starting at new Hampshire later?

----------


## fade

Back in 2007 I did the Christmas Vacation with Ron Paul in Iowa.. BEST EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE. I would do it again in a heartbeat if I wasn't married with a son now.

----------


## BuffsForPaul

deleted

----------


## trey4sports

This looks like an incredible opportunity!

----------


## afwjam

> i'm due to have a baby about that time so i'm out - unless Dr Paul is willing to deliver!


Are you due around Christmas? Maybe we could make it a television special!

----------


## IterTemporis

I am willing to do this.. Does anyone know what city of Iowa we would need to get to..?

----------


## Umbro2914

> Are you due around Christmas? Maybe we could make it a television special!


err... awkward... lol 
but good intentions im sure

----------


## eduardo89

Isn't the Iowa caucus on jan 3rd? What's he doing in NH the day before?! He should be in Iowa for a last push!

----------


## KevinR

Anyone wanna carpool from dc? Pm me

----------


## dante

> Back in 2007 I did the Christmas Vacation with Ron Paul in Iowa.. BEST EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE. I would do it again in a heartbeat if I wasn't married with a son now.


I was there as well.  Now i have a full time job and my limited vacation went towards my honeymoon this year.

----------


## dante

> I am willing to do this.. Does anyone know what city of Iowa we would need to get to..?


Last time everyone congregated in Des Moines for 1-day of training.  Then we split out across the state.

----------


## PierzStyx

> How weird would it be to be if someone asked, "who delivered your baby?"
> 
> And you'd be able to respond, "The President of the United States."



Weird? That'd be AWESOME!

----------


## Umbro2914

god this country is huge lol its a mission just to get to iowa. might have to stick to NH

----------


## IterTemporis

Just sent in my application (:.

----------


## walt

what's with the age discrimination?

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Do we just donate at his regular website for this?

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

I support this thread. Christmas in Iowa with hundreds of other liberty lovers, what could be better?

----------


## Ronulus

> i'm due to have a baby about that time so i'm out - unless Dr Paul is willing to deliver!


That would be a big media bump. Just show up at the rally, start going in to labor. He has to help, and then bam. 

"Ron Paul delivers"

----------


## seyferjm

Man, I want to do this!

----------


## freeforall

> That would be a big media bump. Just show up at the rally, start going in to labor. He has to help, and then bam. 
> 
> "Ron Paul delivers"


Hahaha!!  I bet that would get some attention!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Anyway to incorporate a chipin for these folks on the grassroots side? I'm guessing the donation that the campaign is taking in for supporting said individuals (for a day via the email) goes towards the FEC total funding and all. Just wondering for folks who are limited at this point.

----------


## ronnilingus

does anyone know what time the new hampshire program ends on january 11th?  i have class that night at my school in MA.  already going to skip monday's class, don't want to miss wednesday's as well.

----------


## AlexAmore

> That would be a big media bump. Just show up at the rally, start going in to labor. He has to help, and then bam. 
> 
> "Ron Paul delivers"


That would be epic.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Can we go for a few days and not the whole thing?

----------


## Umbro2914

> Can we go for a few days and not the whole thing?


yeah theres an option for that on the form, you simply input the days you can go for.

----------


## parocks

> "After the polls close, you and I will be celebrating Ron Paul’s dominant performances in the first two electoral contests...or *we will be asking ourselves if we could have done more.*"
> 
> I might make it out for both if my wife's schedule works out.


Well, there's overlap.

I think it's great that the bodies on the ground are going to be official bodies, as opposed to semi-official bodies.

I still think that there should be even more bodies, doing something separate from the campaign.

Of course, the campaigns stuff is the more important.

----------


## parocks

> Anyway to incorporate a chipin for these folks on the grassroots side? I'm guessing the donation that the campaign is taking in for supporting said individuals (for a day via the email) goes towards the FEC total funding and all. Just wondering for folks who are limited at this point.


Individuals could ask for money from other individuals - paypal works well.  I don't really think we need to worry too much about the people the campaign is taking care of.

There should be unofficial people on the ground.  And they most certainly need money.  Lots of it.

----------


## parocks

> Just reminding that the Iowa event goes until the 4th while the New Hampshire one starts on the 2nd. Are you skipping the tail end of Iowa or starting at new Hampshire later?


I would think that everyone should be there on election day.  Election day is the big one.  They need the most people on election day, typically.

----------


## IterTemporis

I just realized.. if they accept me, then I will see snow for the first time (:. That is if it is snowing in Iowa.

----------


## harikaried

Your application to participate in "Christmas with Ron Paul in Iowa" was received.
Your application to participate in "New Year's with Ron Paul in New Hampshire" was received.

Need to take some extra vacation time off from work!

----------


## ross11988

Is anything from NEPA looking to go to IOWA for this? Trying to see if anybody would be interested in carpooling.

----------


## AlexG

> what's with the age discrimination?


It's apart of the Youth for Ron Paul coalition. I'm sure if the Hispanics for Ron Paul coalition did this you would be saying "what's with the racism?"

Also, most older people have jobs and other commitments that they cant spend a week or two away from.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

I would like to go but I can't afford the plane tickets...

----------


## IterTemporis

> I would like to go but I can't afford the plane tickets...


I plan to work for mine. Maybe you can find a job? Many companies hire seasonal employees.

----------


## eduardo89

> I would like to go but I can't afford the plane tickets...


Start a chip in

----------


## parocks

> Start a chip in


I might argue that the campaign should be able to find enough people who can get themselves there without requiring extra money.  If that is not the case, chip ins might be necessary.  But it really is economically inefficient to be flying bodies around when we don't have to.

----------


## Umbro2914

> I might argue that the campaign should be able to find enough people who can get themselves there without requiring extra money.  If that is not the case, chip ins might be necessary.  But it really is economically inefficient to be flying bodies around when we don't have to.


I agree, but Iowa is far from everything it seems lol. 
Its 500$ to get there from east coast, so looks like ill be going to NH.

----------


## trey4sports

> I agree, but Iowa is far from everything it seems lol. 
> Its 500$ to get there from east coast, so looks like ill be going to NH.



You could always contact your meetup and see if anyone else wants to go. split gas/costs with him/her.

----------


## IterTemporis

> I agree, but Iowa is far from everything it seems lol. 
> Its 500$ to get there from east coast, so looks like ill be going to NH.


The plane tickets that I found were less than $300.

----------


## Johnnymac

> i'm due to have a baby about that time so i'm out - unless Dr Paul is willing to deliver!


i lol'd at this

----------


## freeforall

how much and how long does it take to take a bus?

----------


## trey4sports

> how much and how long does it take to take a bus?


From Ohio to Iowa? Cheaaaaaap. less than $100 if you book early, i'd guess. Wouldn't take long to get there either.

----------


## parocks

> I agree, but Iowa is far from everything it seems lol. 
> Its 500$ to get there from east coast, so looks like ill be going to NH.


Well, if you're in the northeast, NH should be your best bet.

If you're one of the 3000 kids that saw Ron Paul in Minnesota, it's Iowa.  If you're in Chicago, it's Iowa.

If you're in LA, perhaps Nevada.

----------


## IterTemporis

> From Ohio to Iowa? Cheaaaaaap. less than $100 if you book early, i'd guess. Wouldn't take long to get there either.


What about for Florida? What do you think would be my cheapest option?

----------


## JoshS

i'd love to go if someone wants to sponsor me, i'm in oregon

----------


## trey4sports

> What about for Florida? What do you think would be my cheapest option?



I booked a greyhound from Missouri to Washington DC and it cost me about $250 roundtrip (i believe). Luckily i caught a ride with a couple liberty lovers to CPAC so i got a refund on my greyhound ticket. That's the midwest to the east coast though. I'd think from the south (Florida) to the midwest (Iowa) would be similar cost, but maybe higher since it is in dec. 

Your cheapest route would be by bus though. Go to the greyhound site and map out your trip and you can quote the cost right there.

----------


## IterTemporis

> I booked a greyhound from Missouri to Washington DC and it cost me about $250 roundtrip (i believe). Luckily i caught a ride with a couple liberty lovers to CPAC so i got a refund on my greyhound ticket. That's the midwest to the east coast though. I'd think from the south (Florida) to the midwest (Iowa) would be similar cost, but maybe higher since it is in dec. 
> 
> Your cheapest route would be by bus though. Go to the greyhound site and map out your trip and you can quote the cost right there.


Thank you. 

It would cost $225 for a round trip with Greyhound. That is not bad.

----------


## Lets_Race

> I booked a greyhound from Missouri to Washington DC and it cost me about $250 roundtrip (i believe). Luckily i caught a ride with a couple liberty lovers to CPAC so i got a refund on my greyhound ticket. That's the midwest to the east coast though. I'd think from the south (Florida) to the midwest (Iowa) would be similar cost, but maybe higher since it is in dec. 
> 
> Your cheapest route would be by bus though. Go to the greyhound site and map out your trip and you can quote the cost right there.


FWIW, St. Louis, MO to Davenport, IA costs $79 through Amtrak and $139 through Greyhound. Though Amtrak does not offer service to Des Moines, IA and Greyhoud does.

----------


## parocks

> What about for Florida? What do you think would be my cheapest option?


From Florida, or to Florida?  If you're in Florida, you will be needed in South Carolina or Florida.

----------


## parocks

> i'd love to go if someone wants to sponsor me, i'm in oregon


Nevada would be your best bet.

----------


## Lets_Race

> what's with the age discrimination?


What is the acceptable age range for this project?

----------


## IterTemporis

> From Florida, or to Florida?  If you're in Florida, you will be needed in South Carolina or Florida.


I wish to go to Iowa from Florida for this event.

Florida is hopeless, even Paul isn't bothering with it.

----------


## parocks

> I wish to go to Iowa from Florida for this event.
> 
> Florida is hopeless, even Paul isn't bothering with it.


I'd say South Carolina then.  

4 events in 4 regions.   South Carolina is in your region, so South Carolina is where you should do your election day.

----------


## ross11988

Buses from Scranton/Allentown PA are $205 to Davenport. Not bad! We'll see if they accept my application.

----------


## ross11988

Anybody hear back from the campaign?

----------


## rp713

i'd do it. but i gotta work. when things pick up here in texas i'll be out in full force.

----------


## z9000

Anybody hear back from the campaign yet? I applied for New Years. Also, would it be presumptuous to assume that we might get to meet Dr. Paul at some point?

----------


## Emptyeternity

BUMP!!!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> Also, would it be presumptuous to assume that we might get to meet Dr. Paul at some point?


Not presumptuous at all. In fact I think that's the plan. Pretty sure he did that last time in Iowa as well...

----------


## IterTemporis

> Anybody hear back from the campaign yet? I applied for New Years. Also, would it be presumptuous to assume that we might get to meet Dr. Paul at some point?


I asked regarding 'Christmas in Iowa' if we would get to hear Ron speak in person and he said that they were not sure yet, and were trying to see if they could make arrangements.

I submitted mine on Friday and I was told by Mr. King that he would get back within a week. I hope I was accepted.

----------


## TheTyke

This is awesome. I hope we get a ton of volunteers and win Iowa!

----------


## Keith and stuff

> What about for Florida? What do you think would be my cheapest option?


Southwest goes to Manchester, NH and Boston.  I know Southwest is also all over FL.

----------


## freeforall

> Not presumptuous at all. In fact I think that's the plan. Pretty sure he did that last time in Iowa as well...


I wish I could go!

----------


## Keith and stuff

> What is the acceptable age range for this project?


It doesn't say but it looks to be organized by Youth for Ron Paul.  Young Americans for Liberty is mostly for those under 40 folks.  I think Young Republicans is also mostly for those under 40 folks.  I say, hey, if you are under 40 apply.  If you really want, no matter what your age, apply.  The worst thing that can happen is Ed takes longer going through extra applications and then rejects them.

If you folks are coming to NH, awesome.  I look forward to speaking to you when you get here.

----------


## z9000

I hope I'm accepted. I need to buy my ticket from San Diego to Manchester-Boston ASAP.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Bloomberg News released a poll of likely caucus participants yesterday, which showed Ron Paul in a statistical tie for first place in Iowa. Another poll released today showed him in second place in New Hampshire.
> 
> While this clearly signals his surging momentum, polls alone won't elect Ron Paul.
> 
> The campaign that can mobilize the largest number of effective activists will win—that's where you come in.
> 
> Apply today to participate in "Christmas Vacation with Ron Paul."
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lot of men compared to women. I think I have a much better chance now of being accepted. 

The suspense..

----------


## hammy

Woooo just applied! I hope I get in! That would be awesome!

----------


## z9000

Can't wait for news years w/ RP. Being with the campaign to watch the Iowa results on the second day should give us great GOTV ammunition for the primary that we'll get to watch together.

----------


## trey4sports

Do you have to be in school to qualify for this?

----------


## ross11988

> Do you have to be in school to qualify for this?


I don't think it matters, they just want to know if you would be able to setup a college Ron Paul chapter

----------


## XTreat

Applied and accepted. I have already volunteered in Iowa though for Ames this summer. Mr. king says you should be getting responses next week.

----------


## ross11988

> Applied and accepted. I have already volunteered in Iowa though for Ames this summer. Mr. king says you should be getting responses next week.


Lucky

----------


## trey4sports

Just applied. hopefully I get accepted.

----------


## brenton

applied yday afternoon. really would love to go and do get out the vote stuff. i went in 2008 to new hampshire, and it was one of the most amazing experiences of my life.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

I just got my acceptance email. I will be flying out of LA on Dec. 27 

EXCITED!

----------


## Rocco

Just got my acceptance letter! I'm going to Iowa! WOOOOO

----------


## libertygirl2

Got accepted to Iowa!

----------


## AJ187

I got accepted too. Hopefully, I'll see some of you awesome people there!

----------


## AJ187

> Just got my acceptance letter! I'm going to Iowa! WOOOOO


Probably the most excited anyone will ever be to go to Iowa. Especially for a New Yorker...

----------


## ross11988

Got accepted yesterday, on my birthday, to go to Iowa. What a great Birthday present!

----------


## bluesc

You lucky bastards. You get to make history in a big way.

----------


## Crotale

> I just realized.. if they accept me, then I will see snow for the first time (:. That is if it is snowing in Iowa.


You should try winters in England - you'd soon get bored of the snow when our inept nation goes into lockdown for a week or so because there's a little snow on the ground and the roads are a little icy. 

Plus, it's very fustrating because people aways deflect responsibility onto the government and local councils. Just get some grit and shovels, stop asking the government to take care of you all the time!

Anyway, sorry this has nothing to do with this thread.

I wish I was an American because I would jump at the opportunity for something like this. I really hope as many youth as possible get the opportunity to fly the flag of freedom on the front lines. 

228 years on from 1783, it's time for another American Revolution, and freedom needs YOU to fight for Ron Paul. You will regret not being a part of it if we win, and if we lose. Make sure you can proudly say to your children and grand-children in years to come, when America is peaceful and prosperous, that you played your part in restoring America. If we lose, you will feel terrible that you didn't do all you could - "Let it not be said we did nothing".

The ideological and philosophical backbone of liberty has been standing defiant for decades; Bastiat, Menger, Mises, Rothbard (and many more). Now it's time to implement our philosophy and do these great people proud. Get active for Ron Paul 2012.

Those who have been accepted well done and good luck, you need no encouragement as I'm sure you'll work as hard as you can, give your all and do everyone proud.

----------


## FriedChicken

I'm doing a bit of a "spree" through the forum right now promoting my latest idea/commitment - 

I can't do the vacation for Ron Paul because of my family obligations - however I'm donating the money that would otherwise be used on travel to send brochures to super voters and I plan on spending 8 hours a day during vacation time making calls to Iowa and NH.
Hopefully I'll make 2100 or more calls during this vacation.

Best way for family men to use their vacation for Paul (unless you live in an early state).

I'd like to find others who will commit to doing this along with me.

----------


## ross11988

> I'm doing a bit of a "spree" through the forum right now promoting my latest idea/commitment - 
> 
> I can't do the vacation for Ron Paul because of my family obligations - however I'm donating the money that would otherwise be used on travel to send brochures to super voters and I plan on spending 8 hours a day during vacation time making calls to Iowa and NH.
> Hopefully I'll make 2100 or more calls during this vacation.
> 
> Best way for family men to use their vacation for Paul (unless you live in an early state).
> 
> I'd like to find others who will commit to doing this along with me.


Sounds like a great idea, if I wasn't actually going to Iowa I would be on board.

----------


## trey4sports

Does anyone have the email for the coordinator for this? I already sent in my app but i'd like to send in an email with a little more information about myself.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Does anyone have the email for the coordinator for this? I already sent in my app but i'd like to send in an email with a little more information about myself.


edward.king@ronpaul2012.com

----------


## trey4sports

> edward.king@ronpaul2012.com



thank you, +rep

----------


## ross11988

> Does anyone have the email for the coordinator for this? I already sent in my app but i'd like to send in an email with a little more information about myself.


PM sent

----------


## Ray

Just submitted my application, wish me luck!

----------


## seyferjm

I applied Wednesday, haven't heard yet

----------


## libertygirl2

> I applied Wednesday, haven't heard yet


They are sending out letters in batches, so don't worry. It was about 10 days from the time I submitted my applications until I got the acceptance letter. I think the only people who have heard back so far are people accepted for IA. I don't think they've sent out any letters for NH yet.

----------


## seyferjm

I only applied for Iowa, since I can't attend NH due to a new quarter of classes starting. I e-mailed Mr. King, hopefully he reads it and that can give me a slight edge.

----------


## IterTemporis

> I applied Wednesday, haven't heard yet


I applied last Friday, the 11th.

----------


## Esoteric

> I applied last Friday, the 11th.


did you get in?

----------


## IterTemporis

> did you get in?


I have not received any e-mails yet.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Since I announced the program, 359 men and 86 women have applied, proving they understand how important this program is to the success of Ron Paul's campaign.


Dang!  445 people have already applied?  That's freaking impressive and you guys are AWESOME!  I bet the rest of those clowns can't even inspire their own sons and daughter's to do this.  RP has his own willing army who are thrilled to freeze their asses off in Iowa using their own vacation time!  Those other candidates would kill for activists like you all.

----------


## seyferjm

Well that was a fast e-mail reply! He didn't say if was in or not, but he reply already. Hopefully that shows he knows I want now!

----------


## lx43

Is this program for only people in college or for older people like me?

----------


## seyferjm

> Well that was a fast e-mail reply! He didn't say if was in or not, but he reply already. Hopefully that shows he knows I want now!


Holy typos batman...I meant to say that was a fast reply, and hopefully it shows him that I really want in on it.

----------


## kushaze

Anyone want to carpool to Iowa from Milwaukee/Madison area get at me.

----------


## McDermit

Over 700 applications!!

----------


## vegetarianrpfan

Looks like I will be joining several of you in Iowa! Can't wait!

----------


## trey4sports

> Over 700 applications!!



Says who?

Is there a hard limit on how many are being accepted to each area? Maybe 125 men/125 women for each state?

----------


## ross11988

> Says who?
> 
> Is there a hard limit on how many are being accepted to each area? Maybe 125 men/125 women for each state?


Edward Kings Email from November 19th 

"You have until Monday, November 28 to register. If you do not register by then, your spot may be given to one of the more than 730 activists who applied, so please hurry!"

----------


## AlexG

> Says who?
> 
> Is there a hard limit on how many are being accepted to each area? Maybe 125 men/125 women for each state?


Only 86 women applied, so I'm not quite sure about that.

----------


## z9000

I'm pretty sure I got in for NH, just waiting for the email. Talked with the coordinator on the phone.

On another subject, how is transportation and housing going to work out for us? I'll be flying from San Diego to New Hampshire, but after that, anybody know whats gonna happen?

----------


## ross11988

> I'm pretty sure I got in for NH, just waiting for the email. Talked with the coordinator on the phone.
> 
> On another subject, how is transportation and housing going to work out for us? I'll be flying from San Diego to New Hampshire, but after that, anybody know whats gonna happen?


The way its going for Iowa is once you get accepted you put your flight number and arrival time and they coordinate to have you picked up from the airport.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

> I'm pretty sure I got in for NH, just waiting for the email. Talked with the coordinator on the phone.
> 
> On another subject, how is transportation and housing going to work out for us? I'll be flying from San Diego to New Hampshire, but after that, anybody know whats gonna happen?


You mind sharing who you called? I applied for New Hampshire as well. I take it they haven't sent out the NH people's emails yet.

----------


## IterTemporis

I got accepted (:.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

to NH? I should get accepted, I mean Campaign HQ freakin hired me lol, I just had to turn it down due to logistics.

----------


## IterTemporis

> to NH? I should get accepted, I mean Campaign HQ freakin hired me lol, I just had to turn it down due to logistics.


No, to Iowa. 

Oh, if I may ask.. I have never seen snow, could anyone give me links to some good clothes? This question is for anyone who can help.

----------


## z9000

Call your region's Youth for Ron Paul director.


Also, on the subject of snow, being from San Diego, I've only seen snow twice in my life (once was in New York) so I know what to expect but being as how this is a campaign, I must look professional with slacks and a tie. But what is some good outer wear that will keep me warm as we campaign?

----------


## Crotale

> Also, on the subject of snow, being from San Diego, I've only seen snow twice in my life (once was in New York) so I know what to expect but being as how this is a campaign, I must look professional with slacks and a tie. But what is some good outer wear that will keep me warm as we campaign?


Just wear something that will keep you warm and look professional at the same time, like a mankini for example.

----------


## libertygirl2

> Call your region's Youth for Ron Paul director.
> 
> 
> Also, on the subject of snow, being from San Diego, I've only seen snow twice in my life (once was in New York) so I know what to expect but being as how this is a campaign, I must look professional with slacks and a tie. But what is some good outer wear that will keep me warm as we campaign?


Wear LOTS of layers. And don't forget gloves.

----------


## seyferjm

I'm in!!

----------


## IterTemporis

> Wear LOTS of layers. And don't forget gloves.


Could you provide me some examples of layers, please? And of some good gloves? Also what are the best shoes? Boots?

----------


## seyferjm

Start with a long sleeve shirt, add a fleece hoodie, and then a winter jacket. A good pair of winter gloves + some liners to go below them (if it's cold to enough for that) Wool socks are great to have as well. That is what I wear when going snowmobiling in the UP of Michigan.

----------


## Esoteric

If you were accepted, please join here:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/315363498490556/

----------


## Athan

> i'm due to have a baby about that time so i'm out - unless Dr Paul is willing to deliver!


I may sound like a prick for saying this... but that would be good publicity. DO IT. lol

----------


## seyferjm

Dang it, I just realized my classes start on the 3rd of January and like an idiot I said i could go for the entire event. I hope this doesn't get me tossed out, I gotta e-mail Mr. King again I guess.

----------


## djruden

> Call your region's Youth for Ron Paul director.
> 
> 
> Also, on the subject of snow, being from San Diego, I've only seen snow twice in my life (once was in New York) so I know what to expect but being as how this is a campaign, I must look professional with slacks and a tie. But what is some good outer wear that will keep me warm as we campaign?



As I lifelong Iowan, I suggest layers UNDER your clothing.  Invest in long johns and therman shirts to wear under nice clothing.  If you have only seen snow 2x in your life you are going to be in for a shock coming to Iowa in January.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

Longjohns. GOOD BOOTS AND SOCKS!!! Very important. I suggest a long heavy overcoat as that would probably look the most professional. But like I said, boots and socks are the most important. Waterproof gloves are good as well. I have LL Bean boots but honestly I have no idea which brands are good.

----------


## trey4sports

Just got accepted!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ross11988

> Just got accepted!!!!!!!!!!


Nice

----------


## Esoteric

> Just got accepted!!!!!!!!!!


nice!  join here:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/315363498490556/

----------


## IterTemporis

> Longjohns. GOOD BOOTS AND SOCKS!!! Very important. I suggest a long heavy overcoat as that would probably look the most professional. But like I said, boots and socks are the most important. Waterproof gloves are good as well. I have LL Bean boots but honestly I have no idea which brands are good.


Could you direct me to some heavy overcoats that would be good? I have one and it is made for cold weather/snow, but I am not sure if it is good enough..

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Please please please do this.  I can't run off and canvass 3 states for Ron Paul this time because I'll be campaigning for NC State Senate.  We need this so bad I can't hardly articulate it.  THIS SPECIFIC THING will be the difference between winning and losing.  Mark my words.  I am NOT exaggerating.  If 1000 people participate in this we win.  If 400 people participate we probably do not.  full stop.  I mean it.  _GET YOUR ASS TO IOWA!_

----------


## truthdivides

Please tell me they are still sending out emails accepting people. I applied but haven't heard anything yet.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

I'll be working two jobs by then, but hopefully I can get a little time off.  

Anyone from WV wanna carpool?

----------


## McDermit

> I may sound like a prick for saying this... but that would be good publicity. DO IT. lol


Haha, people suggested this in 07 too... there were threads asking pregnant women to attend rallies and debates in hopes of them going into labor, lol. 

Pretty sure everyone decided that the possibility of complications made it a bad idea.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Is anyone flying out of LAX on Dec 27th? PM me if you are. We should meet up at the airport and talk.

----------


## XTreat

> Is anyone flying out of LAX on Dec 27th? PM me if you are. We should meet up at the airport and talk.


Same for Atlanta.

----------


## z9000

deleted

----------


## Matthew Zak

> i'm due to have a baby about that time so i'm out - unless Dr Paul is willing to deliver!


You should make that happen, somehow. Drag your wife there, and tell someone to tell Dr. Paul that your wife is in labor and needs an OBGYN. He'll be filmed delivering a baby in a suit. 

I mean, if that doesn't get him the nomination, nothing will!

----------


## IterTemporis

> Is anyone flying out of LAX on Dec 27th? PM me if you are. We should meet up at the airport and talk.





> Same for Atlanta.


Maybe you can post your flight schedule on the FB page in case you and another supporter are stuck in the same airport for a couple of hours between flights? That could help as well.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> Maybe you can post your flight schedule on the FB page in case you and another supporter are stuck in the same airport for a couple of hours between flights? That could help as well.


Good idea. 

From
Los Angeles (LAX)
06:30am -Dec 27, Tue

Denver (DEN)
09:50am -Dec 27, Tue

Frontier Airlines
*Flight 510* 

Layover time: 40 minutes

From
Denver (DEN)
10:30am -Dec 27, Tue

Des Moines (DSM)
01:05pm -Dec 27, Tue

Frontier Airlines
*Flight 1164* 
=========================
Let me know if anyone is flying into Des Moines from Denver with this flight.

Frontier Airlines
*Flight 1164*

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I'm pretty sure I got in for NH, just waiting for the email. Talked with the coordinator on the phone.
> 
> On another subject, how is transportation and housing going to work out for us? I'll be flying from San Diego to New Hampshire, but after that, anybody know whats gonna happen?


The campaign office is in Concord.  My guess is you will be staying in a hotel with other activists somewhere within 30 minutes of Concord.  If you get an email that says you are in, it will include many of the details.

Likely, you will carpool to an office and make phone calls, carpool to homes, greet people and so on.

----------


## LibXist

Th Iowa one ends on the 4th and the NH one begins on the 2nd. How am I supposed to do both?

----------


## playpianoking

> Are you due around Christmas? Maybe we could make it a television special!


You know, this isn't a bad idea, lol.  There doesn't realistically have to be coverage, but imagine if Dr. Paul delivered a baby of an enthusiastic supporter - it would be all over the news that he recently delivered a baby - and people would say wow, who is this guy, he really CAN do anything, even at his age, and wow, he is a Doctor?  I'm interested in learning more about him - he is genuine!...

----------


## ross11988

> Th Iowa one ends on the 4th and the NH one begins on the 2nd. How am I supposed to do both?


Did You get accepted to do both?

----------


## IterTemporis

> The campaign office is in Concord.  My guess is you will be staying in a hotel with other activists somewhere within 30 minutes of Concord.  If you get an email that says you are in, it will include many of the details.
> 
> Likely, you will carpool to an office and make phone calls, carpool to homes, greet people and so on.


For Iowa, we are staying at the YMCA in cabins with bunk beds. Some have their own bathrooms, while the 10 others have a community bathroom.




> Th Iowa one ends on the 4th and the NH one begins on the 2nd. How am I supposed to do both?


That is why you put that you can only stay for part of Iowa, therefore you put from the 27th to the 2nd. Then for NH, you put that you can be there for the whole time.
Or..
Iowa: whole time, NH: 4th to the 11th.

They have an option for this on the applications.

----------


## z9000

In NH, we're staying at a hotel. Sounds like we'll be pampered compared to Iowa.

If you're headed to NH, hit my up on Facebook.

Facebook.com/zack.brown1

----------


## Keith and stuff

> In NH, we're staying at a hotel. Sounds like we'll be pampered compared to Iowa.
> 
> If you're headed to NH, hit my up on Facebook.


Hopefully, even The Collins will be up in NH doing outreach with us.  I haven't seen The Collins since the YAL National Convention in DC.

Edit: Oh wow, you are quick.  Sorry, I wasn't sure if you would see this message so I sent it on FB also.

----------


## z9000

deleted

----------


## Beorn

Is 30 too old?
Is it too late to apply?

I'm new here, but trust me I'm not new to Ron Paul.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Is 30 too old?
> Is it too late to apply?
> 
> I'm new here, but trust me I'm not new to Ron Paul.


It is for youth. I believe that you have to be in college/high school.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> It is for youth. I believe that you have to be in college/high school.


I'm proof that you don't have to be in college or high school   My guess is most of the folks will be around the age of a stereotypical undergraduate 18-24ish.

----------


## Beorn

> It is for youth. I believe that you have to be in college/high school.





> I'm proof that you don't have to be in college or high school   My guess is most of the folks will be around the age of a stereotypical undergraduate 18-24ish.


Thanks for the responses. I'm a recent law school grad and jobless so i have the time. I just want to help out as much as I can even if I'm overaged and overqualified.

----------


## XTreat

> Is 30 too old?
> Is it too late to apply?
> 
> I'm new here, but trust me I'm not new to Ron Paul.


No 30 isn't too old and no it isn't too late. Go ahead and apply and good luck.

----------


## Ben Bernanke

I got a friend request on facebook from Ed King but still no acceptance email. VAT DOES THIS MEAN?!

----------


## damiengwa

> That would be a big media bump. Just show up at the rally, start going in to labor. He has to help, and then bam. 
> 
> "Ron Paul delivers"


Yes, we should always have a 9-months pregnant supporter around DR. Paul at all times.  Keep the probability of a photo op and poll bump high!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Just applied for New Hampshire. Have nothing else going on during that time and wouldn't feel good about just staying home. Gotta get on the ground.

Any idea if it's too late? Do I have a chance of getting in? Answered pretty moderately on some of the issues questions, because I figured they don't want the most extreme people out there.

----------


## parocks

> Thanks for the responses. I'm a recent law school grad and jobless so i have the time. I just want to help out as much as I can even if I'm overaged and overqualified.


overqualified?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

I'm just wondering, what is the likelihood of receiving a paid position with the campaign once you get there?  On the application, they asked if you would be available for a full-time position.  I clicked yes because I am out of school currently and don't have a job yet.  That could change, but I'm pretty sure I would turn most jobs down for an opportunity to work with the campaign.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I got a friend request on facebook from Ed King but still no acceptance email. VAT DOES THIS MEAN?!


Maybe he wanted to check your profile to see if you are completely insane or not

----------


## ZanZibar

> I'm just wondering, what is the likelihood of receiving a paid position with the campaign once you get there?  On the application, they asked if you would be available for a full-time position.  I clicked yes because I am out of school currently and don't have a job yet.  That could change, but I'm pretty sure I would turn most jobs down for an opportunity to work with the campaign.


Chances are probably not at least there, simply because you won't be there very long. If you work hard, get noticed, and we are successful, then there is a chance they might need to hire people for other states.

----------


## Beorn

> overqualified?


I don't think I'm any better than anyone else. I just want to help out and do whatever is needed.

"Overqualified" might have been a poor choice of words. I've stuffed envelopes with public policy org VPs. They certainly were not overqualified for it.

----------


## freeforall

> Yes, we should always have a 9-months pregnant supporter around DR. Paul at all times.  Keep the probability of a photo op and poll bump high!


I'll clear my schedule!    We'll take the campaign strategy of kissing babies to the next level!

----------


## IterTemporis

> I got a friend request on facebook from Ed King but still no acceptance email. VAT DOES THIS MEAN?!


Perhaps, your profile privacy may be set to too private for outsiders like him to see anything about you...?

----

Is there anyone who wouldn't mind helping me with winter clothes? I understand that there has to be a lot of layers, but of what? Long sleeve shirt + sweater + coat..? What material is best? Cotton, wool, etc? What about for pants? I read leggings, does this mean that it would only be leggings + jeans? A good example would really help me. Please and thank you.

----------


## KCIndy

> Good idea. 
> 
> From
> Los Angeles (LAX)
> 06:30am -Dec 27, Tue
> 
> Denver (DEN)
> 09:50am -Dec 27, Tue
> 
> ...




06:30 departure??    Oouugghhhhhhh.......  I would never make it....  ugh...

Getting up and being at the airport at that hour of the morning is TRUE dedication!!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Man, I really want to go get into New Hampshire. Didn't realize I was gonna be able to go until yesterday, so couldn't apply until then. I really hope it's not too late, and that I hear back soon. Anyone know what I can do to increase my chances of getting in? Would sending an e-mail to someone help, or just irritate them?

----------


## KCIndy

> Is there anyone who wouldn't mind helping me with winter clothes? I understand that there has to be a lot of layers, but of what? Long sleeve shirt + sweater + coat..? What material is best? Cotton, wool, etc? What about for pants? I read leggings, does this mean that it would only be leggings + jeans? A good example would really help me. Please and thank you.



What, for Iowa in wintertime?

How sensitive are you to the cold?  It's really sort of relative to that.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Man, I really want to go get into New Hampshire. Didn't realize I was gonna be able to go until yesterday, so couldn't apply until then. I really hope it's not too late, and that I hear back soon. Anyone know what I can do to increase my chances of getting in? Would sending an e-mail to someone help, or just irritate them?


I sent an e-mail to Edward King in order to expand a bit on my application. I think that that e-mail is what got me in, because the next day he replied, and then a few hours after that I was accepted.

----------


## IterTemporis

> What, for Iowa in wintertime?
> 
> How sensitive are you to the cold?  It's really sort of relative to that.


Yes for Iowa. It never gets freezing cold where I live. I believe that the lowest temperature I have experienced is in the 40s.

Hmm.. It is always my arms, hands, ears, and feet that are most cold. Even with mittens on my hands, they were still cold. Jeans were enough for me in 40 degree temperature, for upper body I would wear a shirt and a jacket. However, I was still cold, but it was tolerable.

----------


## McDermit

> I got a friend request on facebook from Ed King but still no acceptance email. VAT DOES THIS MEAN?!


Have you liked any Y4P posts lately? I got a reqyest from him right after liking something he posted...

----------


## KCIndy

> Yes for Iowa. It never gets freezing cold where I live. I believe that the lowest temperature I have experienced is in the 40s.
> 
> Hmm.. It is always my arms, hands, ears, and feet that are most cold. Even with mittens on my hands, they were still cold. Jeans were enough for me in 40 degree temperature, for upper body I would wear a shirt and a jacket. However, I was still cold, but it was tolerable.



LOL!  (Sorry - I shouldn't laugh) Oh, wow.  In terms of average temperatures, the daily *high* in Iowa gets up to around freezing.  Check out the chart at this link:
http://countrystudies.us/united-stat...des-moines.htm

My suggestion is to make sure you have a hat that covers your ears, and a decent pair of insulated gloves.  Iowa can be kinda/sorta gusty in midwinter, and wind chills are a real bitch.  It's not unreasonable to worry about frostbite if the temp is well below freezing and the wind picks up.  Be sure to have a couple pair of heavy socks to help keep your feet insulated.  As far as coats or jackets, I would recommend "layering" with a T-shirt/undershirt with a heavier shirt (or better, a sweater or sweatshirt) and a good insulated windbreaker over that.  

_Just make sure you have at least one coat or jacket that is impermeable to wind._  As weird as this sounds, you'll be a lot colder at 32 degrees and a fifteen mph wind than if the temperature is 15 degrees and the air is dead calm.  

If you can't find cold weather stuff (Thinsulate gloves, etc) where you live, you might consider ordering over the internet.  (There are a zillion good sites; campmor.com, cabellas.com, basspro.com, carhartt.com and rei.com just to name a few) Better still, if you know you'll have some sort of access to transportation when you get to Iowa, there are plenty of stores there that will have hats, insulated gloves, etc. 

But I'm making it sound scarier than it is.  I doubt the campaign is going to keep anyone outside on a door knocking death march.  And there are a lot of good folks in Iowa.  I wouldn't be surprised of you get some offers of coffee or hot chocolate!

----------


## IterTemporis

> LOL!  (Sorry - I shouldn't laugh) Oh, wow.  In terms of average temperatures, the daily *high* in Iowa gets up to around freezing.  Check out the chart at this link:
> http://countrystudies.us/united-stat...des-moines.htm
> 
> My suggestion is to make sure you have a hat that covers your ears, and a decent pair of insulated gloves.  Iowa can be kinda/sorta gusty in midwinter, and wind chills are a real bitch.  It's not unreasonable to worry about frostbite if the temp is well below freezing and the wind picks up.  Be sure to have a couple pair of heavy socks to help keep your feet insulated.  As far as coats or jackets, I would recommend "layering" with a T-shirt/undershirt with a heavier shirt (or better, a sweater or sweatshirt) and a good insulated windbreaker over that.  
> 
> _Just make sure you have at least one coat or jacket that is impermeable to wind._  As weird as this sounds, you'll be a lot colder at 32 degrees and a fifteen mph wind than if the temperature is 15 degrees and the air is dead calm.  
> 
> If you can't find cold weather stuff (Thinsulate gloves, etc) where you live, you might consider ordering over the internet.  (There are a zillion good sites; campmor.com, cabellas.com, basspro.com, carhartt.com and rei.com just to name a few) Better still, if you know you'll have some sort of access to transportation when you get to Iowa, there are plenty of stores there that will have hats, insulated gloves, etc. 
> 
> But I'm making it sound scarier than it is.  I doubt the campaign is going to keep anyone outside on a door knocking death march.  And there are a lot of good folks in Iowa.  I wouldn't be surprised of you get some offers of coffee or hot chocolate!


I do not mind if you laugh (:. It is very hot here in Florida.. Oh, I also forgot about the wind chill. The lowest I have felt with wind chill was in the 30s/upper 20s.

But thank you very much for all of your help.

Oh, I have a few questions.. Is this jacket impermeable to wind, or is it any good? It is the one I have.

Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Womans-F...item721849f676

And what about for the legs? Would I need to wear anything under jeans, or are there any pants that I should look at?

----------


## Esoteric

If you've been accepted, join here:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/315363498490556/

----------


## z9000

> If you've been accepted, join here:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/315363498490556/


Is there one of those but for NH?

----------


## speciallyblend

> If you've been accepted, join here:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/315363498490556/


way to go good luck and do ron paul proud and forget the debbie downers on the other thread. Those folks do not practice what they preach obviously!

----------


## McDermit

> Yes for Iowa. It never gets freezing cold where I live. I believe that the lowest temperature I have experienced is in the 40s.
> 
> Hmm.. It is always my arms, hands, ears, and feet that are most cold. Even with mittens on my hands, they were still cold. Jeans were enough for me in 40 degree temperature, for upper body I would wear a shirt and a jacket. However, I was still cold, but it was tolerable.


Do yourself a favor and purchase "Toasti Toes" and "Hot Hands" by HeatMax. Seriously. I use them when we go ice fishing and deep sea fishing in the winter... and used them during sign waves in 07-08. When everyone else is complaining about freezing fingers and numb toes, you'll be nice and toasty. 

This hat is awesome too if cold ears tend to bother you: http://www.amazon.com/HeatMax-Heated...2383455&sr=8-9 You slip Hot Hands into little pockets that cover your ears. Ear muffs annoy me, and hats never keep my ears warm... but this thing does! 

They're cheaper online than in stores, and if you can afford a case and have extras to share, you'll be the most popular person there. lol

----------


## Ben Bernanke

> Maybe he wanted to check your profile to see if you are completely insane or not


I poked him

----------


## McDermit

> I do not mind if you laugh (:. It is very hot here in Florida.. Oh, I also forgot about the wind chill. The lowest I have felt with wind chill was in the 30s/upper 20s.
> 
> But thank you very much for all of your help.
> 
> Oh, I have a few questions.. Is this jacket impermeable to wind, or is it any good? It is the one I have.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Womans-F...item721849f676
> 
> And what about for the legs? Would I need to wear anything under jeans, or are there any pants that I should look at?


Definitely put something under your jeans. Leggins aren't very warm, but better than nothing. 

Look into thermal underwear/long uderwear/longjohns (same thing, many names.) Basically form fitting waffle knit pants intended to be worn as a layer. 

I sometimes add flannel pajama bottoms (folded over abd tucked into boots or socks) or sweatpants under jeans as well... they add some bulk but tend to be a bit warmer.

If you have money to blow, LLbean, LandsEnd, or Cabellas should have flannel lined jeans and probably lined khakis as well. Those would be ideal, with a pair of leggins or longjohns underneath.

----------


## KCIndy

> I do not mind if you laugh (:. It is very hot here in Florida.. Oh, I also forgot about the wind chill. The lowest I have felt with wind chill was in the 30s/upper 20s.
> 
> But thank you very much for all of your help.
> 
> Oh, I have a few questions.. Is this jacket impermeable to wind, or is it any good? It is the one I have.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Womans-F...item721849f676
> 
> And what about for the legs? Would I need to wear anything under jeans, or are there any pants that I should look at?



Wow!  Yes, that coat will be great for cold weather.  In fact, if you're very active it might get a bit TOO warm!   Polyester shell/down filling will be good and windproof.  The stuff that ISN'T windproof is loose knit cotton, thin flannel, that sort of thing.  

I agree with McDermit that you'll want something to keep your ears covered and warm, ditto also on the hand warmers.

As far as "leggings" go, unless it's really cold and windy you might be able to get by with plain ol' jeans.  Unless you're cold natured...    My wife and I drive a truck and we have to contend with a lot of cold weather.  (I'm going out on a limb here and guessing you're female, based on the coat!)  My wife gets cold easily, and she's a big fan of something called "Cuddl Duds" thermals, which can be worn under one's regular clothes:  http://shop.cuddlduds.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=104  She swears these things keep her as warm as most coats.

Personally, I'm kind of hot natured.  I always get weird looks when I get out of the truck wearing jeans and a T-shirt when the temp is in the single digits Fahrenheit.  Like I said earlier, a lot of this stuff is really relative.  But if you're used to warm weather?  Better safe than sorry!  Grab those long undies, hats with ear flaps, good gloves, (did I mention "Thinsulate" gloves?) down filled coat.....   and don't be surprised if the weather does one of those weird winter flips that can happen in the Midwest and the temps shoot up to the 50s, ha!    

Best of luck!!

----------


## KCIndy

> Do yourself a favor and purchase "Toasti Toes" and "Hot Hands" by HeatMax. Seriously....
> ....
> ....
> They're cheaper online than in stores, and if you can afford a case and have extras to share, you'll be the most popular person there. lol



That's actually a darn good idea.  I can't make it to Iowa myself for this, but if I can find out where everyone is going to be staying, I would be happy to send a couple of boxes....  Maybe some others here could send some too.  

Although I can't imagine why *anyone* would think the fresh, invigorating, crisp December air of the Midwest is cold.  "Bracing" perhaps.  But cold?  COLD???  Nah, there's just no way!

----------


## speciallyblend

my suggestion for smart winter clothing to keep you warm and the crucial dry while your walking around and sweating.  Socks, http://www.rei.com/brand/SmartWool?s_kwcid=TC|13029|smart wool||S|e|9314745605&gclid=CIXe7uPX1qwCFcLAKgod-TAgqw

http://www.amazon.com/Extreme-Weathe...2393011&sr=8-1

good gear to wear for cold keeps you warm and can be light depending on what you buy, this is not a link but it decided to make it a link no matter what i did so this is not a link just telling you to consider lightweight poly!! screw computers that do things you don't ask it it to do.

how do i make this not a link, it seems stuck and i did nothing clicked nothing. computer did it all on its own, errrrrrrr

----------


## McDermit

Lmao, edit it and remove your last url (the rei one right before you start into "good gear to...")


You left the url tag open... The /url needs to be before all your other text instead of at the very end of the post.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Man, I really want to go get into New Hampshire. Didn't realize I was gonna be able to go until yesterday, so couldn't apply until then. I really hope it's not too late, and that I hear back soon. Anyone know what I can do to increase my chances of getting in? Would sending an e-mail to someone help, or just irritate them?


Sending an e-mail won't help.  I think as long as you show that you really are a supporter, and you have past experience of helping Dr. Paul, you will get in.  It's not too late.

EDIT: I take that back.  Maybe sending an e-mail will help.  I didn't feel it was necessary, but perhaps you would like to expand on your experience.  I guess it couldn't hurt.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Yes for Iowa. It never gets freezing cold where I live. I believe that the lowest temperature I have experienced is in the 40s.
> 
> Hmm.. It is always my arms, hands, ears, and feet that are most cold. Even with mittens on my hands, they were still cold. Jeans were enough for me in 40 degree temperature, for upper body I would wear a shirt and a jacket. However, I was still cold, but it was tolerable.


Most important thing is to bring a hat and gloves.  If you have a reasonably warm jacket, that should make you as comfortable as you need to be.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I do not mind if you laugh (:. It is very hot here in Florida.. Oh, I also forgot about the wind chill. The lowest I have felt with wind chill was in the 30s/upper 20s.
> 
> But thank you very much for all of your help.
> 
> Oh, I have a few questions.. Is this jacket impermeable to wind, or is it any good? It is the one I have.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Womans-F...item721849f676
> 
> And what about for the legs? Would I need to wear anything under jeans, or are there any pants that I should look at?


Your legs should be fine with a good pair of jeans, but if you are really concerned about it, there is nothing like a pair of long Under Armor tights.  I'm serious.   I run in them all the time, and I promise they will do the job if jeans doesn't.

The jacket you linked to should be fine.  If you layer, just a thin windbreaker would do the trick.

----------


## IterTemporis

Thank you everyone. I have one more question.. what about for shoes? I have no boots, only sneakers.

----------


## hammy

I am reeling. I just got accepted and I am so excited. I figure it's only going to cost me $150 to drive 19 hours to Iowa. Awesome. 

However, there is a monkey wrench in my plan. My parents really don't want me to go. (Keep in mind I'm going whether or not said approval is met, lol) But does anyone have any ideas on how to convince them this is ok? They seemed fine with it until I actually got accepted. Then when it became a reality they started freaking out. Any tips?

----------


## pauliticalfan

> I am reeling. I just got accepted and I am so excited. I figure it's only going to cost me $150 to drive 19 hours to Iowa. Awesome. 
> 
> However, there is a monkey wrench in my plan. My parents really don't want me to go. (Keep in mind I'm going whether or not said approval is met, lol) But does anyone have any ideas on how to convince them this is ok? They seemed fine with it until I actually got accepted. Then when it became a reality they started freaking out. Any tips?


Pretty sure you're not alone on the parents thing.

Just tell them that this is a rare opportunity to volunteer for a presidential candidate. Having hands-on experience with a campaign looks great on a resume and can help you later on in life. Also, it's basically a paid-for "vacation" with the exception of transportation. Just be professional and honest about it.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> I am reeling. I just got accepted and I am so excited. I figure it's only going to cost me $150 to drive 19 hours to Iowa. Awesome. 
> 
> However, there is a monkey wrench in my plan. My parents really don't want me to go. (Keep in mind I'm going whether or not said approval is met, lol) But does anyone have any ideas on how to convince them this is ok? They seemed fine with it until I actually got accepted. Then when it became a reality they started freaking out. Any tips?


Congrats! 

Tell them it would look great on your resume... ha. And seriously, it would.

----------


## Esoteric

Congrats!  Join here:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/315363498490556/

----------


## McDermit

> Thank you everyone. I have one more question.. what about for shoes? I have no boots, only sneakers.


Weather is unpredictable. If it is wet/snowy and you have cold, wet feet... you won't be a happy camper. If there's no precipitation, you should be okay but might want super thick socks depending on the ventilation your sneakers offer. If bitter cold wind is blowing through mesh inlays in your shoes, you'll be freezing.

If you can't afford or don't want to have to pack a pair of boots, then I'd say bring a roll of saran wrap. If you get hit with rain or snow, put your socks on first--wool is probably best, then wrap your feet in saran wrap, making sure it's secure without being too tight. Then shoes. At least if your sneakers get soaked, your feet will still be dry. Just don't put saran wrap on bare feet, or you'll end up with blisters.

----------


## Ray

Got accepted, see you all there 

Edit: Anyone going from Minnesota, please contact me. We are trying to organize some carpools.

----------


## Lets_Race

Looking to carpool from St. Louis, MO - PM me, I'll drive.

----------


## Lets_Race

> If you're unable to attend, you can still get involved. For only $45.10, you can cover the costs to house, feed, and transport one young activist for a day.


Is there a donation link available?

----------


## Rocco

Anyone from the forum who's going to Iowa, add me on facebook! Heck, anyone else is welcome to as well, but I'd definitely like to meet some of you who are making the trip to Iowa for GOTV! 

http://www.facebook.com/rocco.lucente

----------


## roversaurus

> I am reeling. I just got accepted and I am so excited. I figure it's only going to cost me $150 to drive 19 hours to Iowa. Awesome. 
> 
> However, there is a monkey wrench in my plan. My parents really don't want me to go. (Keep in mind I'm going whether or not said approval is met, lol) But does anyone have any ideas on how to convince them this is ok? They seemed fine with it until I actually got accepted. Then when it became a reality they started freaking out. Any tips?


Tell them you love them.
I've got kids of my own in college (hey I wish they were going!)
But when mine expressed interest last year in going someplace for Christmas I was really sad. I wanted them home.
Don't nag them. Don't argue with them. Man up and be honest. Besides the great service you are doing for your country it will also be a valuable experience for you.

 And be sure to call your mother every day.

----------


## Liber Team

> Congrats!  Join here:  http://www.facebook.com/groups/315363498490556/


Is there an NH group?

----------


## parocks

https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/win.php?sr=e1126 - donate - by the way, this particular project that a official ron paul graphic, and we should be hyping this right here.

this is like a moneybomb of sorts

----------


## billjones

> https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/win.php?sr=e1126 - donate - by the way, this particular project that a official ron paul graphic, and we should be hyping this right here.
> 
> this is like a moneybomb of sorts


what happens if the youth for RP receives more donations than they need? I assume they would just put it toward general campaign expenses?

----------


## McDermit

> what happens if the youth for RP receives more donations than they need? I assume they would just put it toward general campaign expenses?


They're hoping to expand the number of volunteers they can take on.

----------


## SusanLanders

When I applied it said that the program was full.  If there are any additional suggestions anyone has I would love some input.  I am going to Iowa and NH, maybe even SC, but we will have to see how that works out first.

----------


## harikaried

If you're going from out-of-state to IA/NH and aren't part of the Christmas Vacation with Ron Paul, rp2012.org might be able to help. Check this video and description for more info:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx2fdFuf6L0

----------


## InTradePro

Happy Christmas

----------

